# Suche Algorithmus zur bestimmung des längsten Wegs



## Ultri (3. Jun 2005)

Problem: Gegeben ist ein Graph mit Start und Zielknoten. Mit welchem Algorithmus kann ich den maximal zunehmenden Weg zwischen diesen 2 Knoten finden? Also nicht swie beim Dijkstra-Algorithmus den kürzesten, sondern den maximalen weg


----------



## Kian (3. Jun 2005)

Nimm den D* in Verbindung mit einem Distanzrechnung, berechne die Distanz(zum Ziel) aller Punkte um den aktuelle Punkt herum und Wähl den Punkt aus der am weitesten vom Ziel entfernt ist, jetzt muss du nur noch die bereits besuchten Punkte markieren und aus der Auswahl rausnehmen.
Das Objekt ist dann irgendwann, wenn es alle begehbaren Punkte durchlaufen hat am Ziel angelangt.


----------



## Thomas Bender (4. Jun 2005)

Schreibe doch einfach den Dijkstra Alg. so um das er immer die längste Kante anstatt der kürzesten Kante auswählt. Somit wird er anstatt des kürzesten, en längsten Pfad finden. Habs nicht ausprobiert aber rein intuitiv sollte es funktionieren! - MFG


----------



## Jockel (4. Jun 2005)

Ähm, ich hab' da mal eine blöde Frage: wozu das Ganze? Und darf jeder Knoten nur einmal besucht werden respektive muss jeder Knoten einmal besucht werden?


----------

